# Shu Uemura USA Pro Artistry Program



## MzzRach (Apr 30, 2009)

Received an email from Shu Uemura USA today - they are now offering a discount program (finally!) for professional artists: 

shu uemura art of beauty | professionals

They've also launched the new version of their site, which I must say I really like.


----------

